# Going to York-recommendations?



## cyberfairy (Feb 12, 2009)

Off to York next week for a few days Never been-would appreciate tips on veggie friendly cool pubs/food places etc and stuff to look at


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 12, 2009)

The Shambles.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 12, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> The Shambles.


Just looked it up-looks lovely-cheers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 12, 2009)

Near there on a street I forget the name of it a great old bookshop I also forget the name of, near to a very good bistro-y place that does veggie food.  Which I also forget the name of.  

Sorry for being crap.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 12, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Near there on a street I forget the name of it a great old bookshop I also forget the name of, near to a very good bistro-y place that does veggie food.  Which I also forget the name of.
> 
> Sorry for being crap.



Is it the vegan tapassy type place? I have also forgotten the name but will somehow try to find it Thanks for your invaluble help


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 12, 2009)

I haven't been to York in years, but it's a really nice city to spend a few days in.  

The museums are excellent.  Jorvik Viking Centre is well worth a look, as is the National Railway Museum (yes, I know...   ) and a few others.

I can't recall any names offhand, but York is replete with good pubs as well.


----------



## water lily (Feb 12, 2009)

Just wander around looking above eye level. Beauty abounds.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 13, 2009)

As mentioned Jorvik Viking Centre is really good.

If you like Ale try some Centurian Ghost which is available in loads of pubs there.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 13, 2009)

There's a huge antiques fleamarket in a big red house (just as you walk from the station towards the Minster). Worth a wander round.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 13, 2009)

This thread has reminded me that I want to go to York again 

Not been back since graduating in 2001


----------



## machine cat (Feb 13, 2009)

Im going again in two weeks


----------



## cesare (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't forget to walk around the city walls! And visit the minster


----------



## machine cat (Feb 13, 2009)

the minister was covered in scaffolding last time i was there (november)


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 13, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> As mentioned Jorvik Viking Centre is really good.
> 
> If you like Ale try some Centurian Ghost which is available in loads of pubs there.



I like ghosts but not real ale. 

Thanks for tips-now where is a decent place that does cheap doubles and is simply riddled with atmostphere and does not play piped music? Nobody say Wetherspoons


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 13, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I haven't been to York in years, but it's a really nice city to spend a few days in.
> 
> The museums are excellent.  Jorvik Viking Centre is well worth a look, as is the National Railway Museum (yes, I know...   ) and a few others.
> 
> I can't recall any names offhand, but York is replete with good pubs as well.



Tangerinedream is very excited about the old trains in the shed


----------



## derf (Feb 13, 2009)

All of the above plus.
Make sure you go up the tower in the minster.
A boat trip is a nice relaxing hour.

Just emailed a veggie mate who lives there to suggest eating places for you.


----------



## pennimania (Feb 13, 2009)

The Chapter House in the Minster!

it is covered in the most fascinating carvings - you could spend a day looking at them and not be bored


----------



## Fruitloop (Feb 13, 2009)

Go for a walk along the walls if it's not raining, and deffo in the Minster.


----------



## Groucho (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm in York next week  When I am not in meetings I'll be in bars or wandering through the shambles.

Any decent curry houses?


----------



## Groucho (Feb 13, 2009)

Fruitloop said:


> Go for a walk along the walls if it's not raining, and deffo in the Minster.



A walk along the walls - done that. Must be cool in the snow.

Done a ghost walk and a ghost boat trip in York too.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 13, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> I like ghosts but not real ale.



http://www.ghosthunt.co.uk/

http://www.yorkguides.co.uk/haunted-york.html

dunno if any of the pubs do cheap doubles


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 13, 2009)

Groucho said:


> I'm in York next week  When I am not in meetings I'll be in bars or wandering through the shambles.
> 
> Any decent curry houses?



we there next wednesday to Thursday if you want to meet


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 13, 2009)

Go on the Micklegate run on a Saturday night....thats where the real culture is at 

Left York at 17 after growing up there, don't go there much now. 

Went back at Xmas it was a huge disappointment.


----------



## the button (Feb 13, 2009)

I was in York today (for a 2 hour meeting ). I had a lovely pasty for lunch (peppered steak), but they did some vegetarian ones too. Can't remember where it was though.


----------



## cesare (Feb 13, 2009)

the button said:


> I was in York today (for a 2 hour meeting ). I had a lovely pasty for lunch (peppered steak), but they did some vegetarian ones too. Can't remember where it was though.



:rerleyes:

Apparently the pub had a white alsation cyberfairy, if that narrows it down.


----------



## the button (Feb 13, 2009)

cesare said:


> :rerleyes:
> 
> Apparently the pub had a white alsation cyberfairy, if that narrows it down.



The pasty was from somewhere else so nerr. 

The pub with the white Alsatian (and a cracking selection of beers) was called the Corner something-or-other (probably Corner House). Out the train station and left, down the road a bit, cross the busy road, past the bus-stops a bit and up a side road on your left. They had a decent outside seating area for the smokers also. (See? A proper recommendation).


----------



## cesare (Feb 13, 2009)

the button said:


> The pasty was from somewhere else so nerr.
> 
> The pub with the white Alsatian (and a cracking selection of beers) was called the Corner something-or-other (probably Corner House). Out the train station and left, down the road a bit, cross the busy road, past the bus-stops a bit and up a side road on your left. They had a decent outside seating area for the smokers also. (See? A proper recommendation).



Show off.


----------



## the button (Feb 13, 2009)

cesare said:


> Show off.



I've been to York today, and I don't care _who_ knows it.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 13, 2009)

Still fucking appalling imo. it's 2009-i expected links, multimaps, photos, not vague rumours of side streets and 'white alsations.'


----------



## derf (Feb 13, 2009)

My mate has emailed me back. I should add that he's not a real Yorkshire lad and his attempt at a Yorkshire accent is crap. He has a shitty uni accent but I'll give him his due, he tries.



> There's a reet hippy one:
> El Piano
> Grape Lane
> 01904 610676



However he does know good snap when he sees it so I would trust his suggestion.


----------



## oryx (Feb 14, 2009)

the button said:


> The pub with the white Alsatian (and a cracking selection of beers) was called the Corner something-or-other (probably Corner House). Out the train station and left, down the road a bit, cross the busy road, past the bus-stops a bit and up a side road on your left. They had a decent outside seating area for the smokers also. (See? A proper recommendation).



I am a born & bred Yorkie who still goes back a lot.

I think you may mean the Maltings, in Tanner's Moat, which fits the description & is nice tho' can get crowded - or perhaps the Corner Pin tho' I'm not too familiar with that one.

Pleas cyberfairy don't look up & go to the Corner House (on Burton Stone Lane).  When I was about 17 me and the erstwhile boyfriend would go in there and play 'spot who's on the game'. I think it may have recently suffered closure, perhaps temporary, due to alkie-induced fighting or similar. It's rough as a badger's arse (and *I* quite like rough pubs). 

I'm pushed to think of a nice place to drink that isn't a real ale/traditional pub - can recommend plenty of those if you want.

As well as the other recommendations the Museum Gardens (right in the town centre) are lovely if it's a nice day. York is a compact city and good to just wander around.


----------



## cesare (Feb 14, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> Still fucking appalling imo. it's 2009-i expected links, multimaps, photos, not vague rumours of side streets and 'white alsations.'


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 14, 2009)

fogbat said:


> This thread has reminded me that I want to go to York again
> 
> Not been back since graduating in 2001



Heh, I graduated there in 1982, and I've been back a couple of times. 

My suggestion, if it's still open would be the 'Golden Slipper' and 'Minster Arms' pubs. Last time I was there you could still get Worthington White Shield in either. Failing that, the two classic York pubs are probably the 'York Arms' next to the Minster (I wee'd on Mick Hucknall's shoes in the bogs there) and the 'Spread Eagle' on Walmgate.


----------



## cesare (Feb 14, 2009)

Cyberfairy, you should also pay a visit to Betty's Café tearooms whilst you're at it.

http://www.bettys.co.uk/cafe.asp


----------



## isitme (Feb 14, 2009)

jorvik viking museim


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 14, 2009)

oryx said:


> I am a born & bred Yorkie who still goes back a lot.
> 
> I think you may mean the Maltings, in Tanner's Moat, which fits the description & is nice tho' can get crowded - or perhaps the Corner Pin tho' I'm not too familiar with that one.
> 
> ...



Thankyou-and I like traditional pubs-just don't drink the ale so suggestions welcome I want to go to the Corner House now


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 14, 2009)

El Piano looks good as do other suggestions-thankyou muchly-will print out this page to take with me when I go...or just bimble around and forget to go anywhere/do anything...


----------



## derf (Feb 14, 2009)

Tourist info is easy to come by in York. Lots of street maps and free to take stuff all over.
I understand the ghost tour is a bit crap.

http://www.visityork.org/information/mapcitycentre.htm

Handy to print off and take with you.

York is a small town but crammed with interesting places to visit.


----------



## derf (Feb 14, 2009)

I forgot castle museum.
Don't bother going up Clifford's tower but seeing it from the outside is OK as you go to the museum.

http://www.visityork.org/information/default.asp


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 14, 2009)

The County Museum, next to the ruined abbey in the park, is really good as well.


----------



## the button (Feb 14, 2009)

oryx said:


> I am a born & bred Yorkie who still goes back a lot.
> 
> I think you may mean the Maltings, in Tanner's Moat, which fits the description & is nice tho' can get crowded - or perhaps the Corner Pin tho' I'm not too familiar with that one.



I've had a quick google, and it was definitely The Corner Pin

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/18/18961/Corner_Pin/York

Nice stopping off point if you're on your way to/from the station, I reckon.


----------



## oryx (Feb 14, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> Thankyou-and I like traditional pubs-just don't drink the ale so suggestions welcome I want to go to the Corner House now



Save yourself the walk (& the flying bar stools ) & go to the Three Cranes (right in the town centre) instead.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/comments.shtml/18972/

My first ever boyfriend took me on our first ever date there. All I can say in his defence was he was from Liverpool & didn't really know York, & to this day I'm not quite sure how we ended up there.

I went to the ladies' & heard a terrible fight going on in one of the cubicle, with the sound of grappling and some choice language.  I was a bit taken aback when two frail-looking, elderly women emerged, still cursing & shrieking at each other.  

Beer in the Evening makes it sound quite nice, which it could well be these days.

Bernie Gunther's pub recommendations are spot-on, & the Blue Bell, also on Walmgate, is a lovely cosy traditional pub.


----------



## Groucho (Feb 16, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> we there next wednesday to Thursday if you want to meet



Maybe. Can't say for sure because there's lots of folk who'll be there from my union so lots of necessary drinking and plotting.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 16, 2009)

A few people have mentioned this (it's the bookshop which is also a cafe), but I don't think anyone else has named it:

http://www.veggieplaces.co.uk/list_reviews.php?place_id=185

It's great for lunch time.

I am in York in a couple of weeks, too...


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 17, 2009)

There's lots of ghost walks you can go on in York. We went on a pretty good one that started off at the Shambles (forget the time but perhaps around 7:30?). That was good fun!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 17, 2009)

York was awarded the Hocus Eye seal of approval some years ago.  It is a fabulous place for architecture, history, pubs and also a camp site a short bus ride from the city centre.  Hotels are very expensive though because it is one of the favourite places for American tourists.  Take your camera.

The city wall, Yorvick, the Minster (not forgetting to creep into the crypt) and the Railway Museum are all worth a visit.  I think it is even better than my beloved Exeter.  Did I really write that?


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 17, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> York was awarded the Hocus Eye seal of approval some years ago.  It is a fabulous place for architecture, history, pubs and also a camp site a short bus ride from the city centre.  Hotels are very expensive though because it is one of the favourite places for American tourists.  Take your camera.
> 
> The city wall, Yorvick, the Minster (not forgetting to creep into the crypt) and the Railway Museum are all worth a visit.  I think it is even better than my beloved Exeter.  Did I really write that?



having lived in Exeter for my formative years, I am not enamoured with the place at all

hotels were expensive but found a cheapish one in the city wall 

And might have to go on a ghost tour


----------



## Jayen4 (Feb 17, 2009)

oryx said:


> Save yourself the walk (& the flying bar stools ) & go to the Three Cranes (right in the town centre) instead.
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/comments.shtml/18972/
> 
> ...







  Hmmm....you've shattered my illusions now !  I thought York was all refined and genteel.  Screaming hags and flying bar stools eh ??  Sounds more like the wild west !


----------



## oryx (Feb 17, 2009)

Jayen4 said:


> Hmmm....you've shattered my illusions now !  I thought York was all refined and genteel.  Screaming hags and flying bar stools eh ??  Sounds more like the wild west !





Don't know where to begin really. Even the most sheltered and upmarket of weekend visitors would find it hard to avoid the sights of York at closing time on a Friday night, when it resembles one of those clips you see on a TV piece about binge-drinking.......

The place has _character_ though - you wouldn't want it to be a medieval theme-park!


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 20, 2009)

derf said:


> My mate has emailed me back. I should add that he's not a real Yorkshire lad and his attempt at a Yorkshire accent is crap. He has a shitty uni accent but I'll give him his due, he tries.
> 
> 
> 
> However he does know good snap when he sees it so I would trust his suggestion.



Thankyou-went there and was pretty nice although the gluten free bread was worst thing ever

The Blakeshead veggie place was good too-forgot to print out this so forgot the names of pubs recommended 
 Loved The three Legged Mare and the Evil Eye for drinks and was a lovely place all in all


----------



## fogbat (Feb 20, 2009)

derf said:


> I forgot castle museum.
> Don't bother going up Clifford's tower but seeing it from the outside is OK as you go to the museum.
> 
> http://www.visityork.org/information/default.asp



I can certainly recommend against getting Naughtily Drunk then racing your mates down from the top of the tower to the bottom


----------



## derf (Feb 20, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> Thankyou-went there and was pretty nice although the gluten free bread was worst thing ever
> 
> The Blakeshead veggie place was good too-forgot to print out this so forgot the names of pubs recommended
> Loved The three Legged Mare and the Evil Eye for drinks and was a lovely place all in all



My mate is gluten intolerant. I know he eats the stuff.
Hope you had a good time up there. How about posting some details and the odd photo.


----------



## oryx (Feb 20, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> Loved The three Legged Mare and the Evil Eye for drinks and was a lovely place all in all



You mean you weren't tempted to try the Corner House & the Three Cranes? 

Three Legged Mare is nice - lots of people rave about the Evil Eye Lounge but never made it there myself.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 20, 2009)

oryx said:


> You mean you weren't tempted to try the Corner House & the Three Cranes?
> 
> Three Legged Mare is nice - lots of people rave about the Evil Eye Lounge but never made it there myself.



Never saw the Corner House and had no chance to go in Three cranes 
Evil Eye was good but dead poncey-everyone was gorgeous and the bar girls were all admiring each other's Vivien Westwood clothing but the cocktails were dead good and strong
 Three Legged mare perfect pub-friendly, cheap and not too pretentious. 
Went to one in centre which was meant to be oldest in York but just meant expensive and touristy. 
 Loved the castle museum especially the Victorian spiritualist machine
But never seen so many gollies in my life! Every shop seemed to sell them


----------



## oryx (Feb 20, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> everyone was gorgeous and the bar girls were all admiring each other's Vivien Westwood clothing



 York's changed from the place I grew up in. 

I used to work in a bar in York when I was about 19 and my idea of designer clothes was probably Miss Selfridge! That was about the same time Vivien Westwood was designing her first bondage trousers. Anybody who had worn those would have been pointed at in the street and roundly abused for being a 'fookin' freak'.


----------



## redsnapper (Feb 25, 2009)

I've only just seen this thread but for future ref if anyone wants any York based help/advice/guided tour feel free to contact me. I live in York and was born and brought up here, knows it like the back of me hand 

A finer city to live in you'd be hard pressed to find


----------



## derf (Feb 25, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> A finer city to live in you'd be hard pressed to find



Hard pressed? Bloody impossible I would say.
I've never visited a place quite like it - The finest of cities


----------



## fogbat (Feb 25, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> Went to one in centre which was meant to be oldest in York but just meant expensive and touristy.



Was the the Old Star Inn / Olde Starre Inne?

It used to be a nice enough pub, though I've not been there in donkey's years.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Was the the Old Star Inn / Olde Starre Inne?
> 
> It used to be a nice enough pub, though I've not been there in donkey's years.



Think so yeah. We were there at 12pm so maybe that's why the atmosphere was lacking


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 25, 2009)

redsnapper said:


> I've only just seen this thread but for future ref if anyone wants any York based help/advice/guided tour feel free to contact me. I live in York and was born and brought up here, knows it like the back of me hand
> 
> A finer city to live in you'd be hard pressed to find



I can imagine it being a lovely place to live-was very friendly unlike a lot of tourist filled places-and late night pasty and cake shop


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 2, 2017)

bump. Haven't been to York since the 1970s, but will be soon. 

Where do people recomend thses days? Is the Jorvik museum still good?


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 2, 2017)

The Golden Ball York //


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 2, 2017)

I was in York recently. What sort of things do you want to know about?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 2, 2017)

We live in york 

What are you after?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 2, 2017)

The Jorvik is gr8, and was rebuilt after the floods. But it's only 40-60mins for the full automated tour, and the queues can be gruesome. Particularly if you catch the wrong end of a school trip. The tickets are awsum value if you live here (they last a year), but a bit more borderline if you're doing a one off. IMO. (It's possible to double / triple this up w/ other museums owned by the same people - merchant adventurers and the dig being the prominent ones. The latter two don't have such a great rep amongst york residents and are, I think, more aimed at kids. So. You know. Your call.)

York Museums Trust also own three well decent museums. It's certainly possible to get a card for all three as a york resident, and I think you can get the same (a bit more expensively) as an outsider. The Castle Museum is awesome and big; the Yorkshire Museum is small, with a couple of great displays; and York Art Gallery just won some sort of national award, and is awesome if you like art. And ceramics.

There's the National Railway Museum - fucking tremendous, if you like trains. And York Sightseeing Buses, c.£12 for a 24hr ticket. (One hour to go around york. I've spent 5 hrs on one with a bus obsessed toddler. I wouldn't recommend it.)

Erm. There's also Clifford's Tower. A bit brief and undeveloped, tbh.

Or walking the walls, which is blates worth it, and free. Likewise, Museum Gardens.

Out towards Rowntree Park (along the Ouse) is pretty lovely. If you're after dithering. And the whole centre of york is pretty decent, if you're after a historical town centre (with mostly generic shops).

Probably the only food I'd specifically recommend (outside of big budgets) is Spring Espresso. They've got branches at the top and bottom of town (Fossgate and Lendal) and brew some of the finest coffee known to mankind. (Alongside some hipsterised toast-derived offerings). If you're properly loaded, then there's more choice - the Starr in the City being one obvs & central choice.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 2, 2017)

Oh, there's also Bishopthorpe Road. Which won "best small high street award" or sth five years in a row (or sth). It's not a big detour from the walls, though if you're broadly against hipsterisation, gentrification, and wankers selling fixed gear bikes and miniature pork pies at £22 the dozen then it might not be your thing. (Its not that bad, but it is a tiny bit "overly fashionable boutique independent shops". We nearly bought up there, but would've paid 25% over the odds for a house with subsidence. Just for the postcode. So, you know. Didn't.)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 3, 2017)

mrs quoad thanks for all the suggestions. We won't be there all that long and our mates have plans for most of the visit -  but I hope to have most of a saturday to wonder around the town and hopefully go to a museum. Do you think we would be able to get into the Jorvik Museum on an average saturday?



eoin_k said:


> The Golden Ball York //


looks lovely. I know our hosts are planning a pub crawl for us - I'll ask if they have heard of it. 



Guineveretoo said:


> I was in York recently. What sort of things do you want to know about?


 Did you go to Jorvik or any museums? what did you think?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 3, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> mrs quoad thanks for all the suggestions. We won't be there all that long and our mates have plans for most of the visit -  but I hope to have most of a saturday to wonder around the town and hopefully go to a museum. Do you think we would be able to get into the Jorvik Museum on an average saturday?
> 
> 
> looks lovely. I know our hosts are planning a pub crawl for us - I'll ask if they have heard of it.
> ...


To be honest, we didn't, although we had intended to. The reason being that the centre of York on a Saturday in August was horrendously busy. 

I love the Castle Museum though - it's better than the Jorvik museum imho, although that's partly because I used to go there as a child and loved it. 

Near the Castle Museum there is the Clifford Tower, and the museum of automata. 

And it's got a good cafe.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 3, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Do you think we would be able to get into the Jorvik Museum on an average saturday


Yes. The only risk is an hour of queuing.

Edit: possibly followed by another 20mins of queuing for the actual ride once inside.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 3, 2017)

Reading my post back, I realise that I fucking love york. Never had the same feelings about Cambridge. But york - fucking awesome place to live.


----------



## buscador (Sep 11, 2017)

Well apart from the near incessant rain we had a great time in York. Jorvik centre, art gallery, shambles, walls, curry in the viceroy all good. Best of the lot was getting my photo taken with Paddington at the races on Sunday.

We will be making another visit when friendofdorothy has some actually waterproof shoes.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 11, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Reading my post back, I realise that I fucking love york. Never had the same feelings about Cambridge. But york - fucking awesome place to live.


I can see why you like it, lovely little city. We had a great time and everyone we met was so friendly.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 11, 2017)

buscador said:


> Well apart from the near incessant rain we had a great time in York. Jorvik centre, art gallery, shambles, walls, curry in the viceroy all good. Best of the lot was getting my photo taken with Paddington at the races on Sunday.
> 
> We will be making another visit when friendofdorothy has some actually waterproof shoes.


Races were great! I won enough to subsidise what I spent on beer. Lovely day out. Really liked the Jorvik centre - well worth a visit.

There was a chap in the Shambles market doing something interesting/weird on a small canvas. He had part chewed and spat out news photos of May, Cameron, etc and then applied red and blue paint with a St Georges clown wig, to make a very rough sort of union flag. He was talking about setting it on fire - I got out quickly in case he did.


----------



## ed marimba (Nov 21, 2017)

Avoid using the public toilets except for ultra-emergencies. Mind you, I'd say the same of any town.
Swiss public toilets are the exception albeit off topic


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 21, 2017)

ed marimba said:


> Avoid using the public toilets except for ultra-emergencies. Mind you, I'd say the same of any town.
> Swiss public toilets are the exception albeit off topic


All the locals go to the top floor of m&s. 

_All _of them. It gets a bit nuts up there, tbh. One bloke squeezing out a substantial effort at rush hour can cause backlogs right to the escalators. So to speak.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 21, 2017)

If visiting on a Sunday there is a fair chance you will bump into Ed Alleyne Johnson busking and flogging a few CDs.
Very fitting in the atmospheric feel that York has on a frosty Sunday.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 21, 2017)

We shop quite a lot in York, much more preferable than driving south to bleeding Meadowhell.
Only forty minutes up the A19 to York centre.
Also go to gigs at the Barbican.
Nice.


----------



## ed marimba (Nov 21, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> All the locals go to the top floor of m&s.
> 
> _All _of them. It gets a bit nuts up there, tbh. One bloke squeezing out a substantial effort at rush hour can cause backlogs right to the escalators. So to speak.



Locals are called locals for a reason


----------



## oryx (Nov 21, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> All the locals go to the top floor of m&s.



 Until maybe a couple of years ago there was a public toilet over the road from M & S, the much-maligned 'Splash Palace'. It was demolished despite only being a couple of decades old, if that.

I've never been to the Barbican despite going to pub gigs quite a bit (and have even been to Fibbers!). There were no places to see bands when I was growing up there apart from the odd gig at the University - you had to go to Leeds or Bradford.

I remember when the Barbican had a swimming pool - opened in 1976, demolished about 2005.

I think a lack of future-proofing may be a theme here...


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 21, 2017)

oryx said:


> I think a lack of future-proofing may be a theme here...


I grew up in Guildford.

Guildford wanks on endlessly about its 1068 / Norman Castle; yet all it has to offer is unaffordable housing, a train line to London, the highest condensation of solicitors outside of Bagshot, and ready access to Bahnhof Strasse.

York has been fucking nailing it for about 4 millennia, and remains just about the finest place to live in Europe (if not the universe) on every sensible measure known to humankind. On top of being the capital of Yorkshire.

I reckon - wrt futureproofing, and despite swimming pools - it’ll be ok.

(I also (sort of) look forward to the total collapse of Guildford, preferably televised and amidst cannibalism and flames. But perhaps that’s another thread.)


----------



## telbert (Nov 23, 2017)

We will be travelling up to York  next Friday for the weekend and I intend to immerse myself fully in all things Yorkish. Rapidly becoming my favourite place on the planet.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 23, 2017)

telbert said:


> We will be travelling up to York  next Friday for the weekend and I intend to immerse myself fully in all things Yorkish. Rapidly becoming my favourite place on the planet.


The Christmas market is up. Which is acceptable, if you’re after slightly up-themselves non-high street Christmas things, chilli jam, four kinds of £3.50 sausage roll, or a £90 chipboard sheep-like foot stool.


----------



## telbert (Nov 23, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> The Christmas market is up. Which is acceptable, if you’re after slightly up-themselves non-high street Christmas things, chilli jam, four kinds of £3.50 sausage roll, or a £90 chipboard sheep-like foot stool.




I do like a wander  around the Christmas market but I'm more looking forward  to the decent food and drink in the pubs and restaurants to be honest.
Another pint of  Timothy Taylors Landlord I hear you say?
Oh go on then, it would be rude not to.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 23, 2017)

telbert said:


> I do like a wander  around the Christmas market but I'm more looking forward  to the decent food and drink in the pubs and restaurants to be honest.
> Another pint of  Timothy Taylors Landlord I hear you say?
> Oh go on then, it would be rude not to.


As you might’ve discovered, wrt food, fossgate is... a friend. Depending on what you’re looking for, tbh. 

It’s got a runnel of a really decent small Italian (cibo del paradiso, not expensive, lunchtime deals); an excellent Thai (khao san Road, so successful they now have three restaurants in york (the other two do Thai tapas?!), quite expensive), and a properly decent Polish place (Barbakan, great big polish means for £7-9, prices can be more expensive for evening meals. Ridiculous polish cake selection).

There’s also the Cochon aveugle opposite, if you’re looking to spend £150 on a ten course tasting menu lol. And... melton’s Too? If that’s still there. Which we thought was crap and confused, the one time we went there, but seems to have a really good reputation amongst locals. And really isn’t expensive. Iirc.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 23, 2017)

And it’s just down from the coffee run. At the top of fossgate.

Ignore everything there except Spring Espresso, IMO, which is literally the only coffee shop I frequent in town. (Apart from their other branch, up Lendal / at the other end of town).


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 23, 2017)

I see Melton’s Too has been rechristened the Walmgate Ale House; same ownership (apparently), but far better reviews!


----------



## telbert (Nov 23, 2017)

Last time we were up we had some ridiculously  good food in a restaurant at the back of the market(?), old place set over 3 floors I think. Can't remember the name but between us we had steaks, roast beef and lamb and I had faggots and they were all lovely.Im gonna make time to try Barbakan  and possibly Rustique again.


----------



## telbert (Nov 23, 2017)

Gert and Henry's. Had to Google it.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2017)

Some pics from my visit to York earlier this year



























York photos: architecture, city walls, river scenes, night views and the Monochrome Set


----------



## Maggot (Dec 20, 2017)

Sweet Meiga Do you still live in York?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 20, 2017)

editor said:


> York photos: architecture, city walls, river scenes, night views and the Monochrome Set



Perfect timing, looking to go towards end of Jan, prob on my todd, jump on a train straight out of work on a friday afternoon and prob come back on Sunday. 

Where did you guys stop out of curiosity? Thou I'm looking at an airbnb near the train station so I'm not lugging crap around too much.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Perfect timing, looking to go towards end of Jan, prob on my todd, jump on a train straight out of work on a friday afternoon and prob come back on Sunday.
> 
> Where did you guys stop out of curiosity? Thou I'm looking at an airbnb near the train station so I'm not lugging crap around too much.


We were at the Student Castle accommodation which was lovely.


----------



## oryx (Dec 20, 2017)

editor said:


> Some pics from my visit to York earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some great photos there. It's very interesting (as someone from there) to see how it has changed.

Fossgate is very gentrified now. I remember it as a quite a run-down and quiet street, despite it being in the town centre. We used to go to a really good youth club in a cellar down there. What is now Cosy Club was a furniture shop for years (after being a cinema, of course).

The Crescent Club sounds good. I almost made it there the last but one time I was up, to a music festival my sister and mates were going to, but it had sold out. Apparently it was absolutely rammed and very sweaty, which is good news for the club! I ended up going to a friend's birthday do instead so it all worked out.


----------



## tripadvisah (Dec 21, 2017)

great pub just round the corner from the station  York Pub, The Maltings - Guest Beers, Entertainment, Lendal Bridge near  Micklegate run

the station pub is pretty good too - loads of guest beers and bar snacks


----------



## cybershot (Jan 23, 2018)

Going up on Saturday, just going to be a day trip now as train prices were unfortunately too expensive compared with the convenience of just putting a bit of fuel in the car. Forecast is looking dry so that's a good start. Loads of good info on this thread already.

Any locals aware of anything going on this weekend I should be aware of that may hinder my efforts?

Controversial maybe, but any recommendations on a good place to park that isn't going to cost a fortune to be there all day? These any good: York Park & Ride | i-Travel York


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 23, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Sweet Meiga Do you still live in York?



I do, and I'm still loving it!

Lots of great stuff on this thread. Just to add, I would recommend a visit to York Minster and its absolutely brilliant Undercroft Museum.

cybershot Are you aware of the York Residents' Festival happening this coming weekend?  residents-festival18.aspx
This will mean that some attractions, such as the Jorvik Viking Centre, will be rather crowded. Apart from that, I'm sure you are going to have a great time in York!


----------



## cybershot (Jan 23, 2018)

Sweet Meiga said:


> cybershot Are you aware of the York Residents' Festival happening this coming weekend?  residents-festival18.aspx
> This will mean that some attractions, such as the Jorvik Viking Centre, will be rather crowded. Apart from that, I'm sure you are going to have a great time in York!



Nope, I wasn't aware of that. I may postpone until the following weekend then if such places are going to more crowded than normal this weekend. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kebabking (Feb 14, 2018)

York Urbs!

Can you recommend me a ghost/history tour for Friday night in York?

We're going up for the Viking festival thing, _sans_ children - so, you know, hopefully a bit of sex - and we fancied seeing the city by night and eating somewhere that doesn't serve chicken nuggets...

Cheers m'dears.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 14, 2018)

I still haven’t been as avoided the ‘residents festival’ and weekends since have been awful weather wise. This weekend looks good. How busy is this ‘Viking festival’ likely to be??


----------



## kebabking (Feb 17, 2018)

It was pretty rammed, it was very good, but there were good sized queues to get into the yurt and the Viking shopping tent thing. There were also queues to get in the Harry Potter shops in the Shambles, and the line to get in Jorvik centre was about 50m long.

The procession from the minster down to parliament Street was very good, infact the whole weekend was good - I also found another of York's treasures: Holy Trinity Church, which is beautiful, interesting, and (today) was full of viking craft stuff.

We ate at the Three Tuns on Coppergate, which was fantastic (and two mains, two starters, and drinks for £30), and the food court in the Shambles Market Square.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 17, 2018)

Yep. I went today too and had pretty much same experience as you in regards to busy.  I’m guessing combo of vikings, half term and the first dry Saturday in weeks saw crowds descent. A lot of stuff we gave up on such as the Viking centre as the queue was ridiculous. 

Will probably take another trip up at some point.


----------



## telbert (May 30, 2018)

So we're going up to York again on the 15th June for a couple of days to pick up daughter No 2 from university. Never been in summer, only autumn/winter and mostly did the Christmas market/ pub crawl thing. Any tips on how to spend   a couple of ( hopefully) sunny days in York?


----------



## sankara (May 30, 2018)

eoin_k said:


> The Golden Ball York //


Best pub in York, hands down (that I’ve been to). That’s against some pretty strong competition too.



telbert said:


> So we're going up to York again on the 15th June for a couple of days to pick up daughter No 2 from university. Never been in summer, only autumn/winter and mostly did the Christmas market/ pub crawl thing. Any tips on how to spend   a couple of ( hopefully) sunny days in York?



I was just up there on a very sunny weekend a few weeks back and thoroughly enjoyed the car boot sale at the far end of the racecourse and I’m not normally into that kind of thing. We also went to the cold war bunker York Cold War Bunker | English Heritage which was brilliant. There’s a tour every hour on the hour. Not much sun down there though!


----------



## telbert (Oct 15, 2018)

Going up again at the beginning of December for a few days and im half way to talking the missus and the girls into spending a day out walking instead of the usual shop eat booze repeat. So...….. North York Moors or Yorkshire dales? Where shall we go?


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 15, 2018)

Nip up the A64 up to Pickering and ride the steam train to Goathland.
Nice stroll on the North Yorkshire Moors before catching the train back.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 15, 2018)

telbert said:


> Going up again at the beginning of December for a few days and im half way to talking the missus and the girls into spending a day out walking instead of the usual shop eat booze repeat. So...….. North York Moors or Yorkshire dales? Where shall we go?


Moors are a bit blander and emptier. Dales is lumpier and mostly more interesting. And a bit more populated. Some lovely villages in both. 

Pickering to Whitby is always cracking (particularly if you like steam trains). Worth getting out to the east coast, if you’re heading up. (And worth getting across to the lakes if you’re heading out to the west, tbf )


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 15, 2018)

Tbh the hole at horcum is worth a squizz if you’re up for a quick walk and are around Pickering, too. 

Sell me on goathland, Sprocket. We’ve been through many times (on steam!), but I wasn’t sure what the selling point was. Walks? There’s certainly no f***ing goat’s.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 15, 2018)

Have you a dog, telbert?


----------



## telbert (Oct 15, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Have you a dog, telbert?


Sadly not since September.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 15, 2018)

telbert said:


> Sadly not since September.




Borrow ours, if you want 

Tbf, if you’re after a whole day of walking I would totally Dales it. The further west the better, ideally nudging towards Ingleborough (2ish hours. Tbf, Glenridding / Helvellyn are entirely doable in the same time, and who wouldn’t if they only knew?!).

Our experience of the Moors is just a bit bland. Lots of attempts. Some adequate 2hr walks. Nothing we’d totally love to do again.

But then again, we sort of love height / elevation. And the moors are mostly an elevated plain (with some pretty pretty dimples).

Hutton le Hole (moors) is properly pretty. Walks to the north. Has the Ryedale Folk Museum (which is a bit better in summer, but often has Unusual events going on). Just up from Pickering and Kirkbymoorside. Nice experience of Rosedale Abbey up to the tops too, though we fucked it with a howling toddler and howling gale.


----------



## telbert (Oct 15, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Borrow ours, if you want
> 
> Tbf, if you’re after a whole day of walking I would totally Dales it. The further west the better, ideally nudging towards Ingleborough (2ish hours. Tbf, Glenridding / Helvellyn are entirely doable in the same time, and who wouldn’t if they only knew?!).
> 
> ...



Been looking online and I think Its gonna be The Dales.  Seems more to see , more villages ,pubs, people .if only to keep the kin interested. Thanks.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 16, 2018)

The North York moors can be quite bad in December though.
There are a few short walks around Goathland, one we have done is a circular route down to the Mallyan Spout waterfall and along the bottom of the ravine, back through woodland to Goathland.
But it is slippery in decent weather, if it were icy it may be treacherous.
mrs quoad, never seen goats either, thousands of sheep though. I understand Goath is derived from Old Norse for Good.
The public toilets in the village are amongst some of the unclean I have ever had to use by the way.
Maybe the Dales, then!


----------



## telbert (Nov 28, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> As you might’ve discovered, wrt food, fossgate is... a friend. Depending on what you’re looking for, tbh.
> 
> It’s got a runnel of a really decent small Italian (cibo del paradiso, not expensive, lunchtime deals); an excellent Thai (khao san Road, so successful they now have three restaurants in york (the other two do Thai tapas?!), quite expensive), and a properly decent Polish place (Barbakan, great big polish means for £7-9, prices can be more expensive for evening meals. Ridiculous polish cake selection).
> 
> There’s also the Cochon aveugle opposite, if you’re looking to spend £150 on a ten course tasting menu lol. And... melton’s Too? If that’s still there. Which we thought was crap and confused, the one time we went there, but seems to have a really good reputation amongst locals. And really isn’t expensive. Iirc.



Going up again Friday for a long weekend and finally managed to get a table at Barbakan. Menu looks fantastic. Cant wait.


----------

